# whats the best weight gainer?



## Scrappy

hi just a quick question.

whats the best weight gainer you have used or are currently using?

im trying to bulk at the moment, and ive modifyed my diet to suit my workdays, i am trying to take in 50g of protein with each meal, and im having 4 meals a day, but just to bump evry thing up and add sum calories extra i was thinking of slipping a weight gainer in between my dinner and my tea.

what weight gainers are good cus there are sooo many that dont live up to the hype!

thanks


----------



## Nemises

my best weight gainer, and best ive ever used is from myprotein.co.uk

but it is also the only weight gainer i have ever used lol


----------



## Chetz

I had a small tub of Boditronics Mass Attack in chocolate. Superb taste, but it seemed too much for my stomach when I took in evenings and felt bloated while trying to sleep.

Did notice some mass gains though.

Most weight gainers are technically roughly the same, high carbs, and around a quarter or third being protein.

I feel its like whey, whey is whey, and I only look at percentages, value, and taste.


----------



## hilly

i prefer to use reflex whey protein powder and add in oats and natty pb as and when. in my opinion this gives me more control over what i have and when.


----------



## anabolic ant

i reckon it would be fish n chips...and sometimes kebabs,also try the old big mac,fries and shake...if you dont weight gain on that then your metabolism is very quick!!!!!

sorry for that,hee,hee...i dont really believe in weight gainers,cos they just shove loads f glucose(sugar) in their products which is as good as the above load!!!!

up the food...in small increments...nice and healthy lean ingredients...should work a treat...cant beat the power of whole food over supplements i think!!!!


----------



## Scrappy

yeah i agree, i think i may give the whey, oats and pb ago, gota get a blender first lol


----------



## willsey4

I never have used a weight gainer.

What I do now is have a protein shake with fine scottish oats in. That will add the calories to yoru diet.

All from myprotein as very cheap


----------



## Five-O

Boditronic Instant Mass.


----------



## Guest

boditronics i used

no i just eat more lol

or stick some oats in with my shake


----------



## Kezz

Boditronics mass attack is good


----------



## Five-O

Kezz said:


> Boditronics mass attack is good


lol...thats the one, I called it instant mass or some sh1te..


----------



## Chetz

I've recently noticed the 'customizer' on myprotein.co.uk, it lets you choose what percentage of what ingredients you want, and charges you proportionaly for each ingredient.

Try mixing whey concentrate/isolate with fine scottish oats, works out under £10 a kilo!


----------



## Jux

Trust anabolic ant, look at the fcuking size of him! Why condense calories into a shake. Enjoy bulking


----------



## Scrappy

how much oats shud i put in with my whey? its really just to up my calories, as i feel i cant really eat any more than what i already do, and im only just breaking even at the moment, like im hitting the ammount of calories i shud be aiming for to keep my weight as it is, and i obviously need to up the cals daily if i want to gain size


----------



## 3752

Scrappy said:


> hi just a quick question.
> 
> whats the best weight gainer you have used or are currently using?
> 
> im trying to bulk at the moment, and ive modifyed my diet to suit my workdays, i am trying to take in 50g of protein with each meal, and im having 4 meals a day, but just to bump evry thing up and add sum calories extra i was thinking of slipping a weight gainer in between my dinner and my tea.
> 
> what weight gainers are good cus there are sooo many that dont live up to the hype!
> 
> thanks


the best weight gainer is food ....you are eating only 4 meals a day when you should be having at least 6...

you mention amounts of protein but don't mention about carb and fat amounts?

you have posted this thread in the food and diet section to gain weight so what is your daily diet?

how much do you weigh?


----------



## Scrappy

i weight 13 stone, i dont know my bf percentage sorry, my general diet looks like this

break fast - 3 slices of toast, 4 poached eggs, 25g whey

mid morn - 2 bananas

dinner - 100g rice/pasta, 2 tin tuna, sweetcorn, mayo

mid aft or post - 25g whey 2 bananas

postwork - 50g whey 50g maltodx ( sorry forgotten how to spell it lol)

dinner - chicken/steak/mince, 100g rice/pasta

bed - 2 table spoons pb

would having a weight gain shake mid morn and mid aft be a good idea?


----------



## Jux

not really .... treat yourself now and then to a pizza or something 

Generally tends to be a lot of simple sugars in weight gainers, so it wont be clean weight.

My mate took some and my god his tits are perfect:laugh:


----------



## Cymru

Kezz said:


> Boditronics mass attack is good


Which flavour do you use?

I had a sample of the banana cream through the post today and thought it was rank to be honest. I will try strawberry tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Hero

boditronics weight gainer looks quite good  I think thatll be my next purchase


----------



## Scrappy

haha thanx for the replys lads, boditronics weight gainer has been mentiond a lot so im thinking of giving this a try, and body have the stats, like calorie count and protein n carb count for this? al tho i am kinda concernd naw from what LloydOfGrimsby said lol as i dont want bitch tits lol. knowing my luck all teh additional weight gain will go on my stomach and chest, so il look like a woman thats pregnant with baps hehe


----------



## Guest

strawberry and cream for the mass gainer with boditronics

i could actually have sex with it i swear

supplements shouldnt taste that nice i swear lol

chocolate ones get too sickly for me


----------

